# Could I do Any Better? (Radeon Mobility 7500 DRI Q)

## deadjoebob

Hello. I just recently got my first Gentoo system up and running on my Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop. I've been very impressed with Gentoo's install process and, like most people, am absolutely adoring the Portage system.

I have gotten my Radeon Mobility 7500 card working with 3d acceleration. I did this mainly to  tinker around with the new UT2004 demo. Upon starting the game, I realized that my system couldn't handle it.  Before I uninstall UT2004, I'd like to know if I'm perhaps missing something in order to really make my card scream.

I've looked around and it seems I'm in about the same league as others with the same card in regards to FPS in GLXGears. Anyway, take a look at my "stats" and let me know what you think. 

Here's my info from glxinfo:

glxinfo                         

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 4x x86/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

And here is the output from glxgears:

3523 frames in 5.0 seconds = 704.600 FPS

3660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.000 FPS

3661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.200 FPS

3660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.000 FPS

3661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.200 FPS

Thanks in advance,

     Dead Joe BoHEYMAN 3NTHsi LiNUX tHTng 2s pretY COL   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Wink:   :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## Moled

my card:

```
0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
```

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

glxgears:

```
3648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.600 FPS

3648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.600 FPS

3648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.600 FPS

3647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.400 FPS

3647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.400 FPS

3648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.600 FPS

3648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 729.600 FPS
```

pretty much the same

one thing that I noticed, was that glxgears was only using 8-9% of the cpu, suggesting that the card was the bottleneck in this situation

/proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1395.755

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 2760.70
```

ut2004 plays ok, except some of the fonts are fubar

oh and you get about 10fps  :Sad:  whereas in win32 you get ~50 :/

oh and, my kernel module:

```
[drm] Initialized radeon 1.10.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Radeon LW Mobility 7500 M7
```

----------

## hanzotutu

 *Moled wrote:*   

> my card:
> 
> one thing that I noticed, was that glxgears was only using 8-9% of the cpu, suggesting that the card was the bottleneck in this situation
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Hi, I have similar situation as yours. glxgears only take about 17% CPU for my Radeo Mobility 9000 card. I use Quake3 Arena to test 3D performance in gentoo and windows xp. Their scores are ~50 fps and 140 fps, respectively. Oh, yes, I also use the DRM DRI modules from kernel. My CPU is P-M 1.4G.

----------

## deadjoebob

Very curious. I considered installing Windows to see if my card really couldn't handle UT2004. Hmm... There's got to be a way to fix this.

----------

## greedo80

Which Kernel Version are you guys running?

I have been trying to get my Inspiron 5100 (Mobility 7500) to work with DRM for quite sometime on 2.6.x.  If anyone could give some words of wisdom they would be quite appreaciated.

Thanks

Greedo

----------

## deadjoebob

I'm using 2.4.22 right now. I'll be upping to 2.6 here tonight. I've never done anything with 2.6, but if I can get DRI working properly, I'll letcha know (or maybe write up how I did it).

I think I'll check out 2.6 and then go back to Slack for a bit. I really like Gentoo--one of the things that I like the most about it is how much you can learn from it--but I'm curious what I can do with Slackware now. 

Give me about four hours and I'll be back on Gent. Go figure... Installing Linux is a drug, I swear.

----------

## hanzotutu

I am using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1.

```

hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 33 files 1.1Mb-> uname -a

Linux scimd 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 #7 Wed Feb 25 13:27:24 PST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Yesterday, I compiled it 6 times to test back and forth between kernel DRI and ati-drivers DRI. Finally I decide to stick with kernel DRI, 'cause ati-drivers would lock up my system, though it gives better performance.

----------

## klarnox

With the 2.6.x series kernels I've managed to get my 7500 (on an Inspiron 5100) up to 1100-1200 fps.  I haven't done anything special in the way of configuration.  I use the drivers included with the kernel and compile them into the kernel rather than as modules.

----------

## Moled

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

>  *Moled wrote:*   my card:
> 
> one thing that I noticed, was that glxgears was only using 8-9% of the cpu, suggesting that the card was the bottleneck in this situation
> 
> ....
> ...

 

yeah and if you hide the glxgears window it goes upto about 7000-8000fps when the cpu does all the hard work

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

> I am using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1.
> 
> ```
> 
> hanzo@scimd: pts/0: 33 files 1.1Mb-> uname -a
> ...

 

ati drivers don't support this card :/

i'm using what could be called dri cvs, hence my glxinfo should be different to yours, and it doesn't produce artifacts in ut2004 etc

----------

## Hypnos

Yeah, using the stock xfree-drm (20031202 snapshot) I'm getting horrible artifacts in UT2004 --  unplayable, though it seems that framerates would be sufficient.

Quake3 runs hot -- I'm maxed out with quality settings at 1152x864  :Smile: 

Would newer snapshots help?  I have a Radeon Mobility 7500 on a P4 1.6GHz.

----------

## deadjoebob

To take care of those artifacts, upgrade XFree to 3.99 or 4.0. Lovely!

----------

## Hypnos

 *deadjoebob wrote:*   

> To take care of those artifacts, upgrade XFree to 3.99 or 4.0. Lovely!

 

Well, my xfree is v4.3.0.1.

Do you mean going up to 4.3.99?

----------

## HardenCoonor

Yes, i guess deadjoebob meant xfree 4.3.99.

I had a similar problem with my Radeon 7500, the ut2004-demo was unplayable(artifacts) with opengl and very slow in software mode.

The solution was to upgrade to xfree 4.3.99.902 (the latest version in the portage tree, i guess). The dri-driver seems to be better than the driver in normal xfree 4.3.0, mesa is something like 6.0.

As far as i have experienced it, it is not necessary to emerge xfree-drm, if one uses the newer 2.6-kernels. ati-drivers are also not useful, at least for users with radeon =<9200, just like me.

@Moled: I'd like to know how to get even better performance, maybe you could tell me/us, how you managed to get this dri-cvs? Did you follow the dri-howto (with the new location mentioned at dri.sf.net)? 

Maybe we should wait until freedesktop.org releases it's Xserver.

----------

## Hypnos

4.3.99.902 is released after the latest xfree-drm, so that will probably work with the new Mesa; unfortunately I'm still on kernel 2.4.x due to other issues.  

It might be less painful to wait until f.d.o's xorg release ...

----------

## Ahmad

[code]

The solution was to upgrade to xfree4 .3.99. 902(the latest version in the portage tree, i guess). 

[code]

The is the right solution (at less for me  :Smile:  )

----------

## Hypnos

Thanks to all you who recommended upgrading to 4.3.99.x -- Unreal now works like a dream!  Quake3 has gotten a small speed boost, also.

This is all with kernel 2.4.x!  The trick is that you have to emerge xfree-drm (which installs the newest kernel modules) while you have 4.3.0.x installed, then upgrade to 4.3.99.x.

EDIT:

I should add that texture detail is still a bottleneck, since the free driver can't have the patented texture compression feature.

Nonetheless, I am quite impressed with the performance of my measly Mobile Radeon 7500 ...

----------

## GJSchaller

 *HardenCoonor wrote:*   

> The solution was to upgrade to xfree 4.3.99.902 (the latest version in the portage tree, i guess). The dri-driver seems to be better than the driver in normal xfree 4.3.0, mesa is something like 6.0.

 

I'm in the same boat - I'm on a Sony GRX-500P, which works fine except for the artifacts (Also Radeon Mobility7500).

Now for the inevitable n00b question - how does one emerge 4.3.99?  I'm still learning Linux, and chose Gentoo for the learning experience... but I don't know how to emerge non-stable packages from the portage tree yet.   :Confused: 

I'm also having oddness with my Mobility 7500 and an external display (Sony X-202) - it will display on my laptop LCD fine at 1600 x 1200, but on the external LCD I get an error that the frequencies are not supported.  I know the external LCD supports that resolution (I use it on Windows at that size), and my X86Config has the right numbers... but no dice.  Any idea on how to resolve this?  (I am at work now, but will post my X86Config file when I get home.)

----------

## Hypnos

 *GJSchaller wrote:*   

> Now for the inevitable n00b question - how does one emerge 4.3.99?  I'm still learning Linux, and chose Gentoo for the learning experience... but I don't know how to emerge non-stable packages from the portage tree yet.   

 

This package is "hard masked" (in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask).  The easiest way to emerge it is to just pass the ebuild itself:

```
# emerge /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.99.902-r2.ebuild

```

It takes about 850MB of free space to emerge it; well, it did for me with my USE options.

----------

## GJSchaller

I did this, and it emerged fine... now it wants to downgrade XFree any time I do an emerge -u world, or anything that uses X (Such as KDE 3.2.1).  How do I tell Gentoo I don't want to downgrade XFree?

----------

## acdispatcher

emerge --help

Im somewhat new at Gentoo but:

emerge -u world  (upgrade or downgrade all packages to lastest stable build)

emerge -U world (upgrade only all packages)

Please correct if wrong here..

----------

## GJSchaller

That did it - thank you!

----------

## acdispatcher

I have a HP ze5185 with a ATI Mobility M6 LY. 

After reading a bunch of posts I ended up compiling everything into the kernel (2.6.3.gentoo.r1)

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

disabling TCL support

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

and:

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

disabling TCL support

3022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 604.400 FPS

3105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.000 FPS

3102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 620.400 FPS

3106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.200 FPS

The best I ever got with the 2.4 kernel was 542.00 FPS.

My XF86Config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "ATI"

    BoardName "ATI Radeon"

    Driver "radeon"

    VideoRam 32768

    BusID "1:0:0"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option "EnableDepthMoves" "true"

EndSection

----------

## HardenCoonor

 *Quote:*   

> This package is "hard masked" (in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask). The easiest way to emerge it is to just pass the ebuild itself:

 

Another way to be able to emerge this package (and any other masked version of any other package) is to globally unmask this package in /etc/portage/package.unmask. It saves some time when typing the command. 

For documentation on this file please take a look at the docs section, i guess there is somewhere a domcument describing this feature. Or search the forum.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm also having oddness with my Mobility 7500 and an external display (Sony X-202) - it will display on my laptop LCD fine at 1600 x 1200, but on the external LCD I get an error that the frequencies are not supported. 

 

Maybe you should disable ddc support or search the radeon manpage for instructions what to do in that case. Since i do not have an lcd, i cannot tell you what to do.

@acdispatcher: You should also think about upgrading to XFree86-4.3.99... if you want better 3D graphics(in ut2004 for example). BTW, does FastWrite work with your PC? I think it is said that is does not work, that stability may suffer if it is used(on non-Intel chipsets).

----------

## acdispatcher

HardenCoonor,

No stability problems yet. Not sure if it works or no. How do I check? Somthing with /proc and the "cat" command? Cant find where to get the info. I checked my XF86 log:

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling depth moves

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

As you can see I did upgrade to XFree86-4.3.99.

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

disabling TCL support

2983 frames in 5.0 seconds = 596.600 FPS

3095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 619.000 FPS

3080 frames in 5.0 seconds = 616.000 FPS

3099 frames in 5.0 seconds = 619.800 FPS

This was under a little load from my system. So about the same in glxgears.

----------

## drakos7

acdispatcher:  from what I have read, the M6 is not up to spec. Most of the above is for the M7. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

gentoo-dev 2.6.3 kernel, Radeon built in

XFree86 Version 4.3.99.902 (4.4.0 RC 2)

glxgears: ~1300fps

sony grx550k

----------

## Hypnos

 *drakos7 wrote:*   

> acdispatcher:  from what I have read, the M6 is not up to spec. Most of the above is for the M7. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

 

I believe this is correct.

----------

## acdispatcher

I think you guys are right. I changed my XF86Config to:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "ATI"

    BoardName "ATI Radeon"

    Driver "radeon"

    BusID "1:0:0"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

and got:

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

disabling TCL support

3115 frames in 5.0 seconds = 623.000 FPS

3128 frames in 5.0 seconds = 625.600 FPS

3110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 622.000 FPS

3125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 625.000 FPS

When I took away the PageFlip it went down to 504 FPS. Thanks

----------

